# tips for shooting candy



## motherlee

A friend of mine owns a old fashioned candy store.  They've asked me to shoot some shots for their wholesale catalog.  It will mostly be shots of slices of fudge along with some chocolate pizza.

They have been shooting their images themselves up to this point using a light box.  They want the images to be on a white background to fit in with the rest of their catalog.  Their pictures are very flat looking.  I would like to give them shots that really show off the texture of their products.

I'm currently in a photography program, but have not done many product types of shots.  Can you offer any advice on lighting set up for this type of product?

Thanks,

Leanne


----------



## craig

The key here is to show off the texture. Position the main light at an angle (low or high) to create long shadows. Then diffuse the main light and use a bounce card or fill light to slightly open said shadows. Then block off any light hitting the background and light the background. Of course the key is to experiment, experiment, experiment. Make sure it is not on the clients time. Shoot a couple of different apertures. Some like a shallow DOF others like everything tack sharp.

Love & Bass


----------



## motherlee

So I finally got a chance to attempt the shooting the chocolate pizza.  They want some shots of it in its package as well as some out of the package.  I was having a bit of trouble with reflection on the packaging.  Is there too much shadow on the first shot?

Here are a couple shots for feedback.

1.






2.





Thanks,

Leanne


----------



## craig

Not very appetizing. The light is flat. The second should should come from overhead. Not sure if any one will ever view the pizza the way you have in the second shot.

Love & Bass


----------



## Joe&Caroline

the picture doesnt make me want it ...............But I want it anyway keep trying post mre attempts im hungry ..


----------



## Sw1tchFX

motherlee said:


> So I finally got a chance to attempt the shooting the chocolate pizza.  They want some shots of it in its package as well as some out of the package.  I was having a bit of trouble with reflection on the packaging.  Is there too much shadow on the first shot?
> 
> Here are a couple shots for feedback.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Leanne



I'm sorry, but the pizza looks disgusting. 

I would personally say to them "lets have catalog pictures, where these things are in proper settings and look natural, not documentations in a lightbox. 

if it HAS to stay in the lightbox, get closer, use selective focus. higher contrast.


----------



## epatsellis

start with higher lighting ratios, and for god's sake, use a polarizer...


----------



## motherlee

Thanks for the feedback - I'll keep trying!


----------



## motherlee

Well, I changed my set up, picked a different piece of chocolate and tried again...






I appreciate the feedback.

Leanne


----------



## craig

Nice. That is a little closer to what I was thinking.

Love & Bass


----------



## Sw1tchFX

You need shallower DOF, go to a department store and pick up a cooking magazine to get examples.


----------



## astrostu

Yeah, I would suggest looking through some food magazines to figure out a look that you like.  And, I also agree that that first "slice" of candy pizza looks pretty gross -- not a reflection on the photo, just the product.


----------



## Eldrich

The book Martha Stewart's Cookies has amazing photos of cookies!! In fact, I have gotten more enjoyment out of the pictures of the cookies than out of the cookies I've made from it.  But if you're looking into books for ideas, the pictures in that one are worth the price of the book.


----------



## motherlee

I appreciate the feedback and will take a look at some magazines as suggested.  This started as a favour for a friend, but I've actually enjoyed playing around with it more than I would have thought.  Here is one last shot.






Thanks again.

Leanne


----------



## craig

This shot is even closer to what I had in mind. Big up for keeping at it! Maybe boost the contrast, but at this point I would show this shot to the client.

Love & Bass


----------



## jane.aidan

for me the last picture looks good to me,,,,


----------



## chadsdphoto

Very interesting watching the evolution of these shots. I think you are really getting to something that looks pretty good. Wouldn't hurt to have more background, but if they want the lightbox look, then you've got it down.


----------



## SandShots

i like the last one. nice work.

id like to see a scattered stack of those shot from an agle to capture the top one.


----------



## epp_b

Wow, your framing went from dull to _YUM!_  Great job!

However, the colouring is flat and unappetizing.

I suggest liberal use of unsharp mask to show detail, and also cranking the contrast and saturation to make it look more sugary.

Eg.:










Upping the contrast also forces the background to be nearly white, rather than that dull beige.  I also adjusted the white balance to colder so that the white icing wasn't so yellowish.

I didn't bother doing this, but perhaps the bottom left corner on that second photo should be masked out so that it's just white.

BTW, are those Skor bits on top?  Yummy


----------



## RMThompson

I like the last version MUCH better, but would suggest that your at least see the TIP of the candy, to give it more of a "pizza" feel. I like the angle you were going for, but maybe from a bit further back?

Of course, if combined with another image that shows the shape, the last one would be great to show the detail of the candy!


----------



## bigtwinky

This has been a great thread to read through for someone who hasn't done any product shots.  Its great to see the evolution of photographs when someone takes comments into consideration.

Great job and takes for making this a great thread.


----------



## jseoung

i my self been doing alot  of commercial shooting....so i know what it islike...i took your picture and this is the result i got playing with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:mrgreen:


----------



## crazycreature11

the last picture looks better than the rest and the choclate is tempting for me in the last shot after all the effort


----------

